# Expectativas para o Outono/ Inverno



## manelmeteo (24 Set 2015 às 20:11)

Tópico para discutirmos os nossos gostos pessoais para estas estações.


----------



## manelmeteo (24 Set 2015 às 20:30)

Eu gostava que este outono/ inverno fosse frio e com bastante chuva e neve


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2015 às 20:37)

Eu gostava de um outono com muita chuva e trovoada e um inverno chuvoso que trouxesse neve de vez em quando a cotas baixas.


----------



## manelmeteo (24 Set 2015 às 20:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu gostava de um outono com muita chuva e trovoada e um inverno chuvoso que trouxesse neve de vez em quando a cotas baixas.


Também eu, no baixo alentejo é muito dificil nevar mas quando estou no alto alentejo costumo ver neve a cair no inverno, já que tenho casa quase na serra e costumo ir muitas vezes lá ao alto.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2015 às 21:15)

manelmeteo disse:


> Também eu, no baixo alentejo é muito dificil nevar mas quando estou no alto alentejo costumo ver neve a cair no inverno, já que tenho casa quase na serra e costumo ir muitas vezes lá ao alto.


Este ano ainda nevou na serra, acho que foi em fevereiro, uma coisa boa no meio de tantas más,  nao fui la ao cimo ver mas aqui de Arronches , quando neva na serra dá para ver o branquinho um evento como no dia 10 de janeiro de 2010 é que era de valor


----------



## manelmeteo (24 Set 2015 às 21:59)

Deixo por exemplo aqui 3 fotos do ultimo grande nevão por aqui em 2013, este ano e o ano passado também nevou mas foi só lá no alto da serra.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2015 às 22:10)

manelmeteo disse:


> Deixo por exemplo aqui 3 fotos do ultimo grande nevão por aqui em 2013, este ano e o ano passado também nevou mas foi só lá no alto da serra.


No dia a seguir a esse nevão,  via-se o sol a incidir na neve que a serra tinha... Onde estão agora as eólicas estava tudo branco


----------



## manelmeteo (24 Set 2015 às 22:15)

joralentejano disse:


> No dia a seguir a esse nevão,  via-se o sol a incidir na neve que a serra tinha... Onde estão agora as eólicas estava tudo branco


Se não estou em erro este nevão ocorreu no dia 27 ou 28 de Fevereiro, só espero que neste inverno isto se repita, adoro neve


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2015 às 22:26)

manelmeteo disse:


> Se não estou em erro este nevão ocorreu no dia 27 ou 28 de Fevereiro, só espero que neste inverno isto se repita, adoro neve


Esse nevão e o de 2010, mas o de 2010 foi grande evento,  nevou a contas 0 e na serra acho que nao nevou... Foi estranho


----------



## StormyAlentejo (24 Set 2015 às 22:30)

Desde que traga muita chuva e trovoada, certamente que deixava muita gente feliz!
E uns dias muito frios com sol lá para o Natal e passagem-de-ano!    Depois podia voltar a chuva!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2015 às 22:31)

jotajota disse:


> Desde que traga muita chuva e trovoada, certamente que deixava muita gente feliz!
> E uns dias muito frios com sol lá para o Natal e passagem-de-ano!    Depois podia voltar a chuva!


Se nessa altura já tivéssemos ultrapassado a seca... Sim podia vir uns dias com sol


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Set 2015 às 22:41)

De preferência com alguma chuva mas não muita e claro, trovoada, que faz tanta falta!! No inverno, era óptimo se nevasse mas a probabilidade é quase nula mas sonhar faz bem.  Obviamente que este inverno devia ser mais fresco! Adoro frio !! E era muito bom quando acordasse, houvesse geada nas janelas e no jardim


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2015 às 23:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> De preferência com alguma chuva mas não muita e claro, trovoada, que faz tanta falta!! No inverno, era óptimo se nevasse mas a probabilidade é quase nula mas sonhar faz bem.  Obviamente que este inverno devia ser mais fresco! Adoro frio !! E era muito bom quando acordasse, houvesse geada nas janelas e no jardim


Em agosto ouve trovoada aqui, mas foi de pouca duração mas já deu para matar as saudadesagora em outubro que venham aquelas que descarregam bem mas que não façam estragos... Eu também gosto do frio, geadas não muito pois queimam tudo


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Set 2015 às 23:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Em agosto ouve trovoada aqui, mas foi de pouca duração mas já deu para matar as saudadesagora em outubro que venham aquelas que descarregam bem mas que não façam estragos... Eu também gosto do frio, geadas não muito pois queimam tudo


Em Lisboa já não há trovoada desde abril 
Era bom era! Mas já não estou com muitas esperanças...
Por aí, no interior, há mais probabilidades de trovejar nesta altura. Vocês têm sempre mais sorte em tudo lol. É na trovoada, na neve, na geada 
Pois...a esse tipo de geada dá-se o nome de "geada negra". Por aqui não há nada disso...o mar não deixa que as temperaturas desçam tanto


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2015 às 23:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Em Lisboa já não há trovoada desde abril
> Era bom era! Mas já não estou com muitas esperanças...
> Por aí, no interior, há mais probabilidades de trovejar nesta altura. Vocês têm sempre mais sorte em tudo lol. É na trovoada, na neve, na geada
> Pois...a esse tipo de geada dá-se o nome de "geada negra". Por aqui não há nada disso...o mar não deixa que as temperaturas desçam tanto


A trovoada nao foi nada de jeito, desde dia 14 de junho que nao chove nada de jeito...Hahaha pode ser que sim, estou a ver que o dia das eleições talvez seja a mudança,  mas nao vou ganhar esperanças senão acontece como este fim de semana... Olha que não, o litoral no verão tem sempre mais sorte principalmente num verão como este... Enquanto o litoral tinha temperaturas que nao passavam dos 30°C o interior tinha temperaturas acima dos 40°C, o tempo das trovoadas ao longo do verão já la vai, agora resume-se apenas a calor e céu limpo


----------



## StormyAlentejo (24 Set 2015 às 23:42)

Lembro-me de quando era puto, havia grandes trovoadas secas em Agosto. Os meus avós diziam sempre que vento a soprar de Espanha era sinal de trovoadas e o que era certo é que lá apareciam elas vindas de Espanha!
Agora a temperaturas entre litoral e interior, sei bem o que é essa diferença... Seja de inverno ou verão, ao fim-de-semana quando regresso ao Alentejo, é uma diferença abismal de extremos. Tantas vezes que costumo sair de Lisboa no verão e chegar ao Alentejo já noite e estar mais calor lá do que em Lisboa em plena hora de almoço. E de inverno é um gelo terrível... Mas no que toca a chuva, o litoral ganha sempre...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2015 às 23:53)

jotajota disse:


> Lembro-me de quando era puto, havia grandes trovoadas secas em Agosto. Os meus avós diziam sempre que vento a soprar de Espanha era sinal de trovoadas e o que era certo é que lá apareciam elas vindas de Espanha!
> Agora a temperaturas entre litoral e interior, sei bem o que é essa diferença... Seja de inverno ou verão, ao fim-de-semana quando regresso ao Alentejo, é uma diferença abismal de extremos. Tantas vezes que costumo sair de Lisboa no verão e chegar ao Alentejo já noite e estar mais calor lá do que em Lisboa em plena hora de almoço. E de inverno é um gelo terrível... Mas no que toca a chuva, o litoral ganha sempre...


Lembro-me de ir para as partes mais altas da vila, ver as trovoadas secas que de vez em quando se concentravam na zona de Elvas e Badajoz, mas agora já nada disso acontece....Nos somos um país pequeno mas os climas no litoral e no interior são muito diferentes


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Set 2015 às 00:03)

joralentejano disse:


> A trovoada nao foi nada de jeito, desde dia 14 de junho que nao chove nada de jeito...Hahaha pode ser que sim, estou a ver que o dia das eleições talvez seja a mudança,  mas nao vou ganhar esperanças senão acontece como este fim de semana... Olha que não, o litoral no verão tem sempre mais sorte principalmente num verão como este... Enquanto o litoral tinha temperaturas que nao passavam dos 30°C o interior tinha temperaturas acima dos 40°C, o tempo das trovoadas ao longo do verão já la vai, agora resume-se apenas a calor e céu limpo


Desculpem o off-topic: Não tenhas muitas esperanças...aquilo pode desaparecer tudo na próxima saída. O mar ajuda muito a manter as temperaturas, e nós também temos o vento, que vem de norte, que nos afeta,bastantes dias, e que ajuda a amenizar a temperatura. Quanto a trovoadas, por aí há mais insolação e isso é um factor que também ajuda no seu desenvolvimento, e nós aqui temos o problema da brisa marítima que atrapalha as nossas amigas


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Set 2015 às 00:07)

jotajota disse:


> Lembro-me de quando era puto, havia grandes trovoadas secas em Agosto. Os meus avós diziam sempre que vento a soprar de Espanha era sinal de trovoadas e o que era certo é que lá apareciam elas vindas de Espanha!
> Agora a temperaturas entre litoral e interior, sei bem o que é essa diferença... Seja de inverno ou verão, ao fim-de-semana quando regresso ao Alentejo, é uma diferença abismal de extremos. Tantas vezes que costumo sair de Lisboa no verão e chegar ao Alentejo já noite e estar mais calor lá do que em Lisboa em plena hora de almoço. E de inverno é um gelo terrível... Mas no que toca a chuva, o litoral ganha sempre...


Lisboa no inverno é terrível. Houve dias, em Janeiro, em que a temperatura máxima não passou dos 5 graus, por causa do nevoeiro gélido proveniente do interior. Foi um dia difícil de esquecer, não só por causa do frio mas também da paisagem com o nevoeiro


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2015 às 00:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic: Não tenhas muitas esperanças...aquilo pode desaparecer tudo na próxima saída. O mar ajuda muito a manter as temperaturas, e nós também temos o vento, que vem de norte, que nos afeta,bastantes dias, e que ajuda a amenizar a temperatura. Quanto a trovoadas, por aí há mais insolação e isso é um factor que também ajuda no seu desenvolvimento, e nós aqui temos o problema da brisa marítima que atrapalha as nossas amigas


Nao ganho porque já sei o que a casa gasta... Agora nos meteogramas estão previstos 24,6mm na próxima saída já deve estar tudo no 0.... A culpa de nao termos neve a cotas baixas é dessa brisa marítima e de nao termos instabilidade com mais frequência tambem


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2015 às 00:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Lisboa no inverno é terrível. Houve dias, em Janeiro, em que a temperatura máxima não passou dos 5 graus, por causa do nevoeiro gélido proveniente do interior. Foi um dia difícil de esquecer, não só por causa do frio mas também da paisagem com o nevoeiro


Lembro -Me desses dias, ouve um dia que a máxima nao chegou aos 4°C


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2015 às 00:26)

Peço à moderação para mover este tópico para a "Meteorologia Geral", visto que não é um tópico de seguimento meteorológico. 

Mas vamos ao que interessa! 
Por mim o Outono começava ameno e com umas boas trovoadas até Novembro. Depois as duas primeiras semanas de Novembro gostava de ter umas boas superfícies frontais, seguidas de generosos pós-frontais. Nas duas ultimas semanas de Novembro podíamos ter algum tempo anticiclonico, com uma entrada fria e seca, para termos as primeiras geadas, depois com o frio já instalado podia vir nos primeiros dias de Dezembro uma entrada fria mas húmida de componente Atlântica que com o frio já instalado daria neve a cotas acima dos 600/700m. 

O Inverno deixo para mais tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2015 às 00:32)

MSantos disse:


> Peço à moderação para mover este tópico para a "Meteorologia Geral", visto que não é um tópico de seguimento meteorológico.



Também o tópico de Seguimento Livre tornou-se num tópico de desejos e não de seguimento 

EDIT: Introduz-se qualquer outro tema e corta-se qualquer assunto que se esteja a debater.


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2015 às 00:38)

Gerofil disse:


> Também o tópico de Seguimento Livre tornou-se num tópico de desejos e não de seguimento



No "Seguimento Livre" vale tudo o que seja sobre meteorologia e não se enquadre nem nos tópicos de seguimentos nem no de previsões.


----------



## vitamos (25 Set 2015 às 11:05)

manelmeteo disse:


> Deixo por exemplo aqui 3 fotos do ultimo grande nevão por aqui em 2013, este ano e o ano passado também nevou mas foi só lá no alto da serra.



A primeira foto difinitivamente não é de 2013 (para já não falar de ter muitas dúidas da localização de tal forma que é usada há anos a fio em centenas de sites)...


----------



## squidward (25 Set 2015 às 11:20)

Por aquilo que vivi, contínuo a acreditar no "síndrome dos anos acabados em 5" ou seja, um paralelismo com 1995 e 2005, anos de seca em que só voltou a chover a partir de Outubro.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Set 2015 às 11:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Esse nevão e o de 2010, mas o de 2010 foi grande evento,  nevou a contas 0 e na serra acho que nao nevou... Foi estranho



Off-Topic: A foto que tenho de perfil é do nevão de 2010 na minha linda aldeia, no dia 10 de janeiro. 





















Quanto às fotos que vi, sinceramente não me recordo de um nevão tão forte em 2013, na zona da Serra de S. Mamede... 
Este ano nevou a partir dos 700 mts, no dia 6 de fevereiro, que tive a sorte de ver e sentir, com temperaturas negativas nessa noite.

Quanto às minhas expectativas para o Outono/Inverno, sem dúvida vão no sentido de precipitação acima do normal, mas em períodos longos, pois sabemos o que fazem as precipitações fortes e repentinas. O solo e os aquíferos estão a necessitar de água urgentemente.
Claro que também desejo algum evento de neve em cotas baixas mas, apesar de ser um ano de El Niño e haver mais probabilidades para isso, há que ser realista e não esperar nada de excepcional...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Set 2015 às 13:00)

Trovoada, chuva, muito frio e neve em quantidades generosas a cotas baixas.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2015 às 13:31)

Não faço a minima que Outono/Inverno está para vir, só posso aqui deixar os meus desejos, basicamente um pouco de tudo,trovoada, chuva, geada, e pronto, já fico satisfeito.
Vamos la ver se consigo bater o registo do  inverno ano passado, *-3,3ºC.
*
Não quero vento, dado que foi dos verões mais ventosos os dos últimos anos.


----------

